# Cisapride - great news if your rabbit has a slowed gut



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

Message from RWAVet Advisor

Summit veterinary pharmaceuticals and Nova laboratories are producing Cisapride again in the UK under the cascade. Currently in tablet form only but hopefully in suspension form as well soon.

Whilst many veterinary surgeons will have noticed this at a recent small animal conference (and I mentioned it in a lecture there on Gastrointestinal Stasis), it does not appear widely reported in the veterinary press so far, although this may occur soon. At the same time, metoclopramide has re-emerged in a palatable form, which, whilst not expressly targeted at rabbits, may now be easier to obtain than it used to be.

It would seem that pharmaceutical options for managing and treating GI stasis in rabbits have recently improved, with this news. It is also important to remember all the other treatments such as good nursing, fluid and feeding support, and pain relief, but this is excellent news for rabbits

Richard Saunders BSc (Hons) BVSc MSB CBiol DZooMed (Mammalian) MRCVS


----------

